# anyone interested in some vinyl decals for thier board?



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think I'm interested, but thats still a pretty neat thing to be doing. Best of luck hope it works out.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

That's badass and if the price is right, I would certainly be interested. I love a good die-cut.


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks for the good word guys - really appreciate it! NWboarder28 sending you a PM


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Can you make me one of those Kapow ones with a guy hitting a girl?


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

i would want this guy...lmk the cost


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Take a look at this thread 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/news-updates-suggestions/38900-sbforum-vinyl.html

We've been talking about and designing stickers for the forum. Maybe you can contribute?


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

Snownad said:


> Can you make me one of those Kapow ones with a guy hitting a girl?


hahah that would be fucking awesome!! - ill see what i can do with the artwork! 

ill take a look at the decal thread too - seems theres an interest so could try and whip something up


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Put up some more samples. It helps to see what kind of stuff you can do.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

Snownad said:


> Can you make me one of those Kapow ones with a guy hitting a girl?


i would smack the shit out of you if i saw that on your board - thats lame


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats all I really have at the moment - kind of in that catch 22 situation where I need work to show work but people want to see work to give me work. 
Essentially whatever artwork you can provide I can cut it as long as its the right file type and smaller than 2ft wide - although theres ways around that, and technically it could go up to 24' long as the vinyl is on a big long roll. 
So the design is really up to what you guys want - i just need the file to cut around. Im not trying to design anything unless you want me to, which would obviously take my time which id have to charge for when eveythings said and done.
I eventually want to collaborate with some artists and create some really large intricate pieces and slap them up around town but in the meantime Im happy to cut decals for people for some money to put towards gear etc.


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

If its inspiration you need of what you can do with vinyl then you can check out my pintrest page which will give you some ideas (this is not my stuff just ideas ive spotted on the web and saved to use to get the creative juices going)
vinyl inspiration


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Put up some more samples. It helps to see what kind of stuff you can do.


like i said i dont really have much else to show but I just finished a large drop cap for a friend so have uploaded it...


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

just finsihed up a custom "asian" themed decal for a skateboarders car


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

That is pretty sick. I may be talking to you here soon.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool design.


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

yes this was based on the powell logo


----------



## 306stang (Nov 17, 2011)

so. . . .what is pricing like?


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

Depends on what you want really...to many factors to just gi e you a random price, such as size, amount of colors, if your providing artwork or not, etc


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

another one i just finished for a friend


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice looking stuff.

Just a word of warning though, all those small elements in the designs won't last long on a car or a board as they don't have much adhesive surface area holding them on. Generally designs with more solid areas are better... not as cool looking perhaps, but would last longer.


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah i know- these are more visual eye candy than the fully practical, id doubt anyone would care to see the regular stuff. a few of these have been slapped up on the street with understanding they will break down organically over time


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

What do you need to make a cutout? Vector image or regular jpeg or what?


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

Just saw this, think they would stick to a Neversummer topsheet?


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

A vector image is what i need...you got some ideas?


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Your stuff is sick! 

K... I may have a logo I need designed, but all I got is a 800 pix jpeg. Would that work.

If so, how much for a 12" x 3" say?

Cheers...


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

dice said:


> Your stuff is sick!
> 
> K... I may have a logo I need designed, but all I got is a 800 pix jpeg. Would that work.
> 
> ...


send me a pm with a link to the jpeg and ill let you know!


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

wolverine


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

bumping this - anyone looking for some vinyl for there trucks etc now the weather is getting warm!!


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

hey guys, since winter is around the corner, looking to get going on some decals - send me a pm if interested 

I can cut any length you want, and up to (height) 24". I'd prefer to keep them single color but on larger projects, 2 or 3 colors are no problem. I use a indoor/outdoor vinyl that will last 7yr (indoor), 5yr (outdoor). I try to keep a basic range of colors in stock but I can order whatever color you want (time and price will reflect), including diamond plate, carbon fiber, engine turned metallics, and just about anything else you can think of.


----------



## Fiziks (Sep 7, 2012)

There is some amazing artwork here. How much do you charge? I just got a new deck and want at least a season or two on it before I sticker it, but I would love to pop some of these onto my suitcase. The damn thing is ugly as sin, so I'm covering it in stickers.


----------



## 10tonvinyl (Jan 6, 2012)

I sent you a pm fiziks


----------

